# Help with Spartrix



## newguy99 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have 5 pigeons ranging in age from a squeaker to a couple of adolescents. They are all rescued feral birds. They all live together in a large room-sized aviary and share food and water. I think that they are also sharing a case of canker. Two birds have lost a lot of neck feathers, two others drink lots of water, and they have all become lethargic. Droppings are dark green with a lot of clear liquid. No signs of lesions or sores.

A couple people told me this might be canker so I ordered 50 tablets of Spartrix from Jedds.com. The box of pills arrived today, and all of the instructions are in French, German and some other language that I can't read.

Can somone please give me the Idiot's Guide to Spartrix? In particular, I'm not sure what dosage to give for how long.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Spartrix (Carnidazole) is indicated for oral treatment of trichomoniasis (canker) in ornamental and homing (non-food) pigeons.

III. DOSAGE

A. DOSAGE FORM Tablet (Each tablet contains 10 mg of Carnidazole). 
B. ROUTE OF ADMINISTRATION Oral 
C. RECOMMENDED DOSAGES: One (10 mg) tablet per adult pigeon. One half tablet (5 mg) per newly weaned pigeon. 

From FDA site:
http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary...lDrugProducts/FOIADrugSummaries/ucm111269.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One pill one time is good for maintenance but for a cure, you need to give each Pigeon 1 pill for three days in a row. The past year or so, many of us have noticed canker is becoming resistant to spartrix and metronidazole. If you have a very bad case that isn't responding to one or the other, it may be beneficial to give both at the same time. 
If they do respond to the spartrix, next time give them metronidazole. It's important to rotate canker medications.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome, Newyguy99. Are you in Southern California? If so .. please post where .. I am in South Orange County (Lake Forest) and KNOW that there is an extreme outbreak of paratyphoid and PMV in the La Habra area.

The advice you have been given about Spartrix is right on .. but .. if you are in the So Cal area also be very aware of these other possible problems.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Just small addition* - allways give whole tablet no matter young, old, small or big.
Spartrix is safe for birds and overdose in pigeons is on 600 mg. 10 mg is safe even for babies.


----------

